# Progesterone gel - Crinone - when do I start taking it?



## flower12 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi there, 

I have just had my first IUI today and have been given Crinone, however I haven't been told what day to start taking it.
Can anyone tell me if they started it on the day after the IUI or the 2nd day after?

Thanks!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Flower12, I always started crinone on the day of iui.  I found it best to use it at night time because it can be messy.  Best wishes to you on the 2ww


----------



## flower12 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

